# How do I connect the E-MU 0404usb card to make the soundcard cal?



## romnation (Mar 20, 2010)

The E-MU 0404usb has no line in. Only a mic in. Pics:
http://www.emu.com/products/zoom/15185.html

How do I connect everything in order to make a cal file for the sound card?

and if it makes any difference, yes I will be using the built in mic preamp with my microphone to take measurements.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are line in connections down the middle of those mic XLRs, per the labelling on the box. I'g guess they take 1/4" jacks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep – those are so-called “combo-jacks.” You can stab a ¼” plug right into the middle of them. So just get a cable with ¼” TS (mono) plugs on both ends and run it between the combo-jack input and ¼” output and you can generate your calibration file. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## romnation (Mar 20, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yep – those are so-called “combo-jacks.” You can stab a ¼” plug right into the middle of them. So just get a cable with ¼” TS (mono) plugs on both ends and run it between the combo-jack input and ¼” output and you can generate your calibration file. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Which output do I run it to? Should I use the 3.5mm stereo line out? or should I use one (or both) of the quarter inch line outs? also do I need the cable running to both line in ports or just one? does it matter which one?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Use the output and input which you will use for making measurements, only one needs to be connected.


----------

